# Which is really better? Kenko 1.4 or Canon 1.4 Mark II?



## mjbehnke (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a chance to get a nice used Canon 1.4 II TC for the same price as the Kenko 1.4 pro 300 DGx. I'm not worried about weather sealing, as I don't really shoot much in the rain. It will be mainly to increase the range on my 70-200 F4 IS for getting a little closer to the birds that sit on the branches around my feeders that are about 25 ft from me. I can get some nice shots, but I'd like to fill the frame a little bit more. Other info.. I use a Canon 60D and I mount on a tripod with a wired trigger with mirror lock-up. 

I know their will be a loss in image quality, but is one better than the other for the least amount of loss? 

Thanks in Advance,
Matthew


----------



## jhanken (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG get the Canon. Not to knock the Kenko, I am sure it is not terrible, but small imperfections are magnified with teleconverters in a big way. This is not the place to cheap out! The Canon version III would be even better, but I say go for the Canon (and this from a raging Sigma fanboy!)


----------



## Zv (Sep 5, 2013)

Get the Canon version if they are the same price.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

jhanken said:


> OMG get the Canon. Not to knock the Kenko



Nope, the existing comparisons show that the Kenko is sharper in the center but worse on the edges vs. the Canon mk2, so it's a tie. Obviously for crop this would make the Kenko the first choice, though it's not sealed.

But of course if the Canon mk3 fits the lens this and the body does f8 af this the one to buy, as stated with a tc every little bit makes a huge impact due it amplifies the lens' problems.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not believe there is a whole lot of difference in IQ, its not a factor.

The big factor is compatibility with Canon lenses. Kenko has revised their TC's several times in the last few years to update them to be compatible with newer lenses. this is undoubtedly due to incorrect assumptions made in the reverse engineering process.

The up side to Kenko is that it mounts with most EF lenses from almost any manufacturer.

Don't try it with EF-s lenses though!


----------



## mingyuansung (Sep 5, 2013)

Canon version works on most L zoom. Not most L prime. Kenko version works on both, yet not the 24 - 20L II.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 5, 2013)

Kenko has better IQ & compatibility than Canon 1.4 MK2. There is no reason to buy Canon 1.4 MK2. However, you really should consider Canon 1.4x MK3, which has better IQ and better compatibility.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2013)

The Kenko worked fine on my 7D. But, it is incompatible with several lenses with my 5DIII and the latest firmware, causing the camera to crash, requiring the battery to be removed to reset. The same has been reported by others. Do NOT get the Kenko.


----------



## Nancy Goodenough (Sep 5, 2013)

I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will. 

I have a 5DIII and 6D. Anyone's experiences with the Kenko? 

I'm planning to get the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 5, 2013)

cliffwang said:


> Kenko has better IQ & compatibility than Canon 1.4 MK2. There is no reason to buy Canon 1.4 MK2. However, you really should consider Canon 1.4x MK3, which has better IQ and better compatibility.



can you site a source. I was lead to believe that the mkii and mkiii are identical in image quality but where they differ is in build quality.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 5, 2013)

Nancy Goodenough said:


> I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will.
> 
> I have a 5DIII and 6D. Anyone's experiences with the Kenko?
> 
> I'm planning to get the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter.



I heard/ read somewhere that the kenko causes the 5d mkiii to freeze and requires a power off and on. I stopped considering kenko atthatmoment.. but i don't remember where i read/ heard that.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 5, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Nancy Goodenough said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will.
> ...



Probably in this forum, posted by Mt. Spokane.


----------



## Nancy Goodenough (Sep 5, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Nancy Goodenough said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will.
> ...



I tried a friend's Tamron 1.4x on my 70-300L / 5D3 and it worked just fine.
Reading reviews of the Kenko on B&H and Amazon, it seems to work.
Also something from Dustin Abbott: http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/04/canon-70-300mm-f4-5-6l-is-review-the-ultimate-zoo-lens/
And a long discussion here: http://www.birdphotographers.net/forums/showthread.php/100220-Kenko-1-4X-TC-5D-Mark-III-Questions?highlight=kenko


----------



## greger (Sep 5, 2013)

I have the 70-200 f4 IS USM Lens and have used the Canon 1.4 ll Extender since day one. I have some fantastic shots with that combo. You May not fill the screen but with cropping you will get better results than without it. I have used the 2X ll Extender and have gotten a good pic with tripod and using live view and my cable release on my 7D. But with the Canon 1.4 I can handhold and pan for BIF pics. Buy the Canon and as long as it's in good condition you won't regret buying it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Kenko has revised their TC's several times in the last few years to update them to be compatible with newer lenses. this is undoubtedly due to incorrect assumptions made in the reverse engineering process.



I'd say this is undoubtedly due to Canon screwing 3rd party manufacturers - with new camera bodies, they seem to extend the protocol or use protocol parts that weren't in use before and reverse engineering something that isn't transmitted isn't possible. Canon probably could go for better compatibility, but why would they  ?

3rd party lenses seem to work better, but you're correct and it for the user the cause doesn't matter - non-Canon tc's have these issues, and there seem to be some incompatibility with Kenko & afma on 5d3/6d.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 5, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > Kenko has better IQ & compatibility than Canon 1.4 MK2. There is no reason to buy Canon 1.4 MK2. However, you really should consider Canon 1.4x MK3, which has better IQ and better compatibility.
> ...



I don't know if new 5D3 firmware screws up Kenko 1.4x TC or not. If that's true, Kenko may not be your choice. By the way, Canon 1.4x MK2 and MK3 have different IQ.
http://www.traumflieger.de/objektivtest/open_test/telekonverter/overview.php


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Goodenough said:
> ...



I posted this on page 2 of this thread. It has come up in several other threads. The Kenko can freeze the 5DIII so don't buy the Kenko TC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


I bought the Kenko and experienced lockup of my 5D MK III when used with a 100mmL. It turned out that the issue was related to AFMA, and turning off AFMA caused the issue to go away. Since I need a +10 ASFMA on my 100L, it also caused sharp focus to go away.
However, there are apparently only a very few lenses that have the issue, so a buyer needs to decide and research. Some Day, Kenko will come out with yet another firmware version. It won't work on all lenses / bodies either, and some will blame that on Canon for coming out with new lenses and bodies.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 6, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Goodenough said:
> ...



It might have been Mt. Spok... but it was probably a forum I started a while back. I was asking if there was a substantial difference between the mkiii, mkii, and the kenko... 

Long story short, I picked up a used mkii for $150.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 8, 2013)

Nancy Goodenough said:


> I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will.
> 
> I have a 5DIII and 6D. Anyone's experiences with the Kenko?
> 
> I'm planning to get the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter.



I'm pretty sure that's the same model that I have, and it works fine with the 70-300L and my 6D. No idea about the 5D III.


----------



## rs (Sep 8, 2013)

Nancy Goodenough said:


> I was planning on getting the Kenko 1.4 because I have a 70-300L and the Canon won't fit on it, but the Kenko will.
> 
> I have a 5DIII and 6D. Anyone's experiences with the Kenko?
> 
> I'm planning to get the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter.


The Canon 1.4x TC will work and AF with the 5D3, but only the long end of the zoom will be available to you:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3266


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 12, 2013)

mjbehnke said:


> I have a chance to get a nice used Canon 1.4 II TC for the same price as the Kenko 1.4 pro 300 DGx. I'm not worried about weather sealing, as I don't really shoot much in the rain. It will be mainly to increase the range on my 70-200 F4 IS for getting a little closer to the birds that sit on the branches around my feeders that are about 25 ft from me. I can get some nice shots, but I'd like to fill the frame a little bit more. Other info.. I use a Canon 60D and I mount on a tripod with a wired trigger with mirror lock-up.
> 
> I know their will be a loss in image quality, but is one better than the other for the least amount of loss?
> 
> ...



Matthew, I'm stunned that you even need to ask. buy cheap buy twice...or just get the pukka version 1st time ;-D


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 14, 2013)

I've had the canon 1.4 mkii for about a week now, and outside of some test photos... I haven't done jack squat with it. I have a fear that I might just be a gear collector at best... and a mediocre photographer at worst. 

Though in my defense... I do have a 2 week old baby... so I have been preoccupied and mostly photographing the sleepless wonder.


----------



## mjbehnke (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I thought I'd let everybody know that I had decided on the Canon Teleconverter. I did save a little extra money and Purchased a new MK3 version. Since I had to save a little extra money to be able to purchase this, I just got it a couple weeks ago. 

Been using it as much as possible and I think it does a great job! I do want to get a longer lens, but that will have to wait a lot longer. 

Thanks for all the information and posts.
Matthew


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > Kenko has better IQ & compatibility than Canon 1.4 MK2. There is no reason to buy Canon 1.4 MK2. However, you really should consider Canon 1.4x MK3, which has better IQ and better compatibility.
> ...



I used a Canon mkII 1.4x TC for quite a few years and them bought a mkIII before I sold the mkII.
So for a few months and was able to compare them side by side.
The mkIII has a slightly longer reach, I think the mkII was slightly under 1.4x and the mkIII is slightly over. The mkIII renders slightly brighter exposures for the same settings....which leads me to belive it's a bit brighter. The AF speed and tracking is slighly slower but more accurate with the mkIII over the mkII. The mkIII is slightly sharper and has slightly more constrast / colours. The mkIII frame corners are better, less vignetting and sharper. It's not a night and day experiance, but the mkIII is noticably better image quality wise.


----------

